# Sunday Special-Literary Opening Lines



## luckytrim (Jan 17, 2021)

Sunday Special-Literary Opening Lines
Choose correct Titles from the list below, or just go it  alone..........

1. What can you say about a 25 year old girl who  died?
2. If you want to find Cherry Tree Lane all you have to do is  ask a
policeman at the crossroads.
3. The great fish moved silently through the night water,  propelled by
short sweeps of its crescent tail.
4. At half-past six on a Friday evening in January, Lincoln  International
Airport, Illinois, was functioning, though with  difficulty
5. Amerigo Bonasera sat in New York Criminal Court Number 3  and waited for
justice;
vengeance on the men who had so cruelly hurt his daughter,  who
had tried to dishonor her.
6. Not long ago, there lived in London a young married couple  of Dalmatian
dogs named Pongo and Misses Pongo.
7. The drought had lasted now for ten million years, and the  reign of the
terrible lizards had long since ended.
8. Once there were four children whose names were Peter,  Susan, Edmond,
and Lucy.
9.Where's Papa going with that ax?" said Fern to her mother as  they were
setting the table for breakfast.
10. I will begin the story of my adventures with a certain  morning early
in the month of June, the year of grace 1751, when I took the  key for the
last time out of the door of my father's house.
11. Ba-room, ba-room, ba-room, baripity, baripity, baripity,  baripity --Good.
12. These two very old people are the father and mother of Mr.  Bucket.
13. He rode into our valley in the summer of '89.
14. For many days we had been tempest-tossed.
15. Not so long ago, a monster came to the small town of  Castle Rock,
Maine.
16. Rosemary and Guy Woodhouse had signed a lease on a  five-room
apartment in a
geometric white house on First Avenue when they received word,  from a
woman named
Mrs. Cortez, that a four-room apartment in Bramford had become  available.
17. Once upon a time there was a Martian named Valentine  Michael Smith.
18. It was about eleven o'clock in the morning, mid-October,  with the sun
not shining and a look of hard wet rain in the clearness of  the foothills.
19. My father's family name being Pirrip, and my Christian  name Philip,
my infant tongue could make of both names nothing longer or  more explicit
than Pip.
20. You will rejoice to hear that no disaster has accompanied  the
commencement of an enterprise which you have regarded with  such evil
forebodings.
The List.........
Charlotte's Web
Stranger in a Strange Land
101 Dalmatians
Shane
Mary Poppins
Great Expectations
The Swiss Family Robinson
Love Story
Cujo
The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe
The Godfather
Kidnapped
Frankenstein
Jaws
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
Airport
Bridge to Terabithia
The Big Sleep
2001: A Space Odyssey
Rosemary's Baby
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Love Story -Erich Segal
2. Mary Poppins -P.L. Travers
3. Jaws -Peter Benchley
4. Airport -Arthur Hailey
5. The Godfather -Mario Puzo
6. 101 Dalmatians -Dodie Smith
7. 2001: A Space Odyssey -Arthur C. Clarke
8. The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe -C. S.  Lewis
9. Charlotte's Web -E.B. White
10. Kidnapped -Robert Louis Stevenson
11. Bridge to Terabithia -Katherine Paterson
12. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory -Roald Dahl
13. Shane -Jack Schaefer
14. The Swiss Family Robinson -Johann Wyss
15. Cujo -Stephen King
16. Rosemary's Baby -Ira Levin
17. Stranger in a Strange Land -Robert Heinlein
18. The Big Sleep -Raymond Chandler
19. Great Expectations -Charles Dickens
20. Frankenstein -Mary Shelley


----------

